# كيف نستفيد من الصور المرفوعة على النت؟؟



## Abo Fares (5 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

سنتحدث في هذا الموضوع عن كيفية الاستفادة من صورة يمكن أن نحتاجها في أحد مواضيعنا، وهي موجودة على النت مسبقاً.. فما هو الحل للاستفادة من هذه الصورة ووضعها في مشاركتنا؟؟.. 

لاحظنا أن العديد من الأعضاء يتصرف كالتالي:

1- يقوم بعمل (نسخ ولصق) ويشاهد الصور على جهازه، فيعتقد بأنه يمكن مشاهدتها من قبل الجميع، ولكن للأسف، لا تظهر إلا علامة (X) عند الآخرين..

2- يقوم بتحميل الصور أولاً، ومن ثم رفع الصور من جديد، ووضع الرابط في المشاركة لتظهر الصورة بنجاح عند الجميع.. ولكن يكون قد تحمل عناء التحميل والرفع من جديد لصورة مرفوعة مسبقاً..

3- أنا :7: (أعوذ بالله من كلمة أنا) لا أتبع أي من الطريقتين السابقتين، بل أتبع الطريقة التي قمت بشرحها اليوم بواسطة الصور، وأحببت وضعها بين أيديكم، أولاً لتقديم الفائدة، وثانياً لاختبار مدى استجابة دعاءكم 


لنبدأ بعد بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.. 





























































انتهى الشرح المصور، ولكل من لم يستطع مشاهدة الصور (لا أعرف ما السبب، وأعزوه ربما للسيرفر الذي تم عليه رفع الصور)، هذه هي الخطوات المذكورة:

1- ننقر بالزر اليميني للفأرة على الصورة
2- نختار الخيار الأخير في القائمة المنبثقة 
(خيارات = properties)
3- ننسخ الرابط الموجود في النافذة التي تظهر لنا بعد اختيار (properties)، 
وهو الـ (Address (URL
4- نعود للملتقى، ونضغط على أيقونة (إدراج صورة)، ونلصق الرابط السابق في الفراغ المخصص له، وذلك بعد حذف 
(//:http) الموجودة مسبقاً فيالمربع، لتجنب تكرارها
5- نضغط على (ok = موافق)، لنشاهد الصورة مباشرة في الفراغ المخصص للمشاركة، دون أي تحميل، وذلك كوننا نسخنا الصورة الموجودة مسبقاً على النت.. 

ملاحظة هامة: من خلال التجربة، الصور من الإيـميل ليس جميعها نجحت هذه العملية معها..

الصور الموجودة في الإيـميل نوعان:
1- صور مرفوعة مسبقاً على النت عن طريق أحد مواقع الرفع المشهورة:
يمكن الاستفادة منها
يمكننا معرفتها من خلال رابطها، وقراءة عنوان أحد مواقع الرفع فيه... أو من خلال عدم وجود روابط الصور التي تكون عادة باللون الأزرق كملفات مرفقة بالإيـميل

2- صور غير مرفوعة مسبقاً على النت.. بل مرفقة بالإيـميل:
لا يمكن الاستفادة منها
يمكننا معرفتها من خلال رابطها، والذي يحوي كلمة (mail)
أيضاً يمكننا مشاهدة روابط الصور التي تكون عادة باللون الأزرق في أعلى الرسالة في الإيـميل
​




 حل آخر من حلول أبو الحلول 
رفع الصور نفسها على سيرفر آخر، لمن لم يستطع مشاهدة المجموعة الأولى






























































تقبلوا جميعاً تحيـــــــاتي

:56:​


----------



## زاد أحمد (5 مارس 2009)

شكرا للمشرف أبو الحلول على الشرح , الحقيقة أعجبتني الصورة المرفوعة أكثر


----------



## Abo Fares (5 مارس 2009)

زاد أحمد قال:


> شكرا للمشرف أبو الحلول على الشرح , الحقيقة أعجبتني الصورة المرفوعة أكثر


 
على راسي هههههههههههه​


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (5 مارس 2009)

وظهرت الصور كما تتحاشي
اعمل r cl وخصائص وانسخ الرابط تلقي الصوره من الصندوق


----------



## Ayman (5 مارس 2009)

*هل هي مزحة متعمدة ام سقطت سهوا ؟؟
لا أرى اي شرح او صورة ؟؟*


----------



## سيطور (5 مارس 2009)

يارك الله فيك اخي ابو الحلول
مجهود رائع​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (5 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير
الصور موجودة وحجمها كبير مثل الصور التي يبعثها لنا أستاذنا محي الدين


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (5 مارس 2009)

لا تظهر إلا علامة (x) عند الآخرين..


----------



## نوارة (5 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي م.ابو الحلول بارك الله فيك
وهذي هديتي الك بعد تجربة الرفع..






م.نوارة :84:
​


----------



## Abo Fares (5 مارس 2009)

ayman قال:


> *هل هي مزحة متعمدة ام سقطت سهوا ؟؟*
> *لا أرى اي شرح او صورة ؟؟*


 


إنسانة من تراب قال:


> لا تظهر إلا علامة (x) عند الآخرين..


 
أهلاً أخي أيمن، وأختي إنسانة من تراب.. 

الصور تظهر عند الجميع بشهادة من الأخ زاد أحمد الذي اعجبته الصورة، ومن باقي الأخوة، ولكن ربما مشكلة في النت عندكما، لا أعلم والله  

على أمل أن يظهر الشرح 

مع تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## Abo Fares (5 مارس 2009)

nouara قال:


> مشكور اخي م.ابو الحلول بارك الله فيك
> 
> وهذي هديتي الك بعد تجربة الرفع..
> 
> ...




شكراً جزيلاً للجميع، ولك أختي نوارة على الهدية  بارك الله بك.. 

تقبلوا جميعاً تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (5 مارس 2009)

شكررررررررررن على الحل ابو الحلول


----------



## dedo_eng (5 مارس 2009)

مشكورين على عدم ظهور الصورة واعتقد انها مزحة من اخينا ابو الحلول


----------



## Abo Fares (5 مارس 2009)

dedo_eng قال:


> مشكورين على عدم ظهور الصورة واعتقد انها مزحة من اخينا ابو الحلول


 
أهلاً أخي، ولكن الصور تظهر  

لا أعلم، ربما بلدان معينة لا تظهر فيها الصور كون موقع رفع الصور محجوب فيها!!.. الله أعلى وأعلم..

تقبل تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## مرادعبدالله (5 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي الشرح الممتاز
تقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 مارس 2009)

الزميل ابو الحلول .

شكرا جزيلا على الشرح الجميل .

انا ارى مشاركتك بنصف الشاشة فقط وكأن الموضوع مكبّر جدا .

لكن اطمئن فهمت خطوات ومراحل نقل الصورة .

تقبل فائق الاحترام والتقدير ودمت سندّ لنا .

البغدادي


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (5 مارس 2009)

شكرا معلمنا عالشرح وهاي بعد التجربة


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (5 مارس 2009)

> http://image.arabseyes.com/files/images/1e1e80d75.jpg



http://image.arabseyes.com/files/images/1e1e80d75.jpg

يمكن وضع الرابط كما سبق وطلب من القراء وضعه فى العنوا ان لم تظهر الصورة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 مارس 2009)

الصور ظاهرة

بارك الله بك أخي أبو الحلول على توضيح كل ماهو جديد للأخوة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 مارس 2009)

مجهووو مميز أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك ........


----------



## Abo Fares (6 مارس 2009)

أشكركم جميــــــعاً زملائي، بارك الله بكم، ووفقنا وإياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه من القول والعمل الصالح.. 

تقبلوا جميعاً تحيــــــاتي..


----------



## eng abdallah (6 مارس 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر يا مشرفنا الغالي


----------



## ناهده (6 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
موضوع قيم


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (6 مارس 2009)

ممتاز
تبارك الله
موضوعاتك وارشادتك كلها قيمة ياهندسة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 مارس 2009)

اخى
الحل الثانى وهو تحمل عناء التحميل والرفع مع ذكر "منقول أو من موقع كذا" هو أضمن الحلول لأن العديد من المواقع تضع قيود بحيث توقف تحميل الصور دون تحميل كامل الصفحة


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (6 مارس 2009)

*شكرا مشرفنا الغالي*

وهذة اول تجربة​


----------



## ابوهشوم (6 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور
:84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84:
وهاي النتيجه


----------



## محمد بدر الدين (6 مارس 2009)




----------



## elkhaled (6 مارس 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم على الشرح, و هذا طريق مختصر لنسخ رابط الصورة 
نضغط على الصورة بزر الفأرة الأيمن و نختار copy image location


----------



## Abo Fares (6 مارس 2009)

elkhaled قال:


> مشكور أخي الكريم على الشرح, و هذا طريق مختصر لنسخ رابط الصورة
> نضغط على الصورة بزر الفأرة الأيمن و نختار copy image location


 
أهلاً أخي، شكراً جزيلاً لك.. 

ولكن السؤالين مني لك:
1- ما هو متصفح الإنترنت الذي تستخدمه؟؟
2- ما هو الويندوز الذي تستخدمه؟؟

حيث أن هذا الخيار غير موجود ضمن الخيارات في القائمة عندي، كما هو مبين تماماً في القائمة الموجودة في الصورة 2 بين الصور التي قمت بوضعها.. 

تقبل تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## elkhaled (6 مارس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي، شكراً جزيلاً لك..
> 
> ولكن السؤالين مني لك:
> 1- ما هو متصفح الإنترنت الذي تستخدمه؟؟
> ...


السلام عليكم أخي أبو الحلول 
Browser : Firefox/3.0.6
OS : windows vista home Premium SP1

أنصح الجميع بإستخدامه لما فيه من الإضافت و الأمان و خفّته على الجهاز 
"أقصد ال firefox و ليس vista "


----------



## arch.twins (6 مارس 2009)

الله يبارك فيك أخي أبو الحلول على هذا الشرح وهذه محاولة تطبيقها تقبل تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## نور الجزائرية (6 مارس 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا ابو الحلول*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
شكرا اخي محمد على الشرح بارك الله فيك و زادك علما و نفعنا بك على الدوام 
سنقوم بالتجربة على هده المشاركنة و نتمنى ان تكون ناجحة و فعلا انه حل احسن من عملية التحميل التي كنا نتبعها..جازاك الله خيرا 
و هذه هديتي الى كل العاملين و الساهرين على انجاح هذا الملتقى


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (6 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااا جزيلاااااا لك مشرفنا اخي ابو الحلول 
الصور واضحة وجميلة التي شرحت عليها وايضا الشرح 
بارك الله بك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
مشكووووووووووووووووور​


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (6 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً ... فعلاً هناك الكثير ممن لا يعرفون وضع صورة في موضوعه ... عاشت يدك


----------



## Ayman (6 مارس 2009)

ما زالت الصور لم تظهر عندي (صور المشرف فقط ! ) يبدو انها مشفرة 
على الرغم من استخدامي اكثر من متصفح لرؤيتها 
متصفحي الاساسي هو Flock L10n


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (6 مارس 2009)

مشكور مشرفنا علي الشرح الوافي


----------



## rwmam (6 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
استاذ ابو الحلول ما هو الحل اذا ضغطت ال properties ولم تظهر عندي كلمة adress او url
بل تظهر كلمات اخرى هي 
size , location , type of file , open with , size on disk , created , modified , accessed واخيرا attributes وبشكل عمودي على التوالي
ارجو النصيحه


----------



## rwmam (6 مارس 2009)

rwmam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذ ابو الحلول ما هو الحل اذا ضغطت ال properties ولم تظهر عندي كلمة adress او url
> بل تظهر كلمات اخرى هي
> size , location , type of file , open with , size on disk , created , modified , accessed واخيرا attributes وبشكل عمودي على التوالي
> ارجو النصيحه


 اخي ابو الحلول كنت قد سالتك ما جاء في اعلاه وتبين لي لاحقا اني كنت ارفع الصوره من جهازي ولكن انت تقول على النت وعند تطبيق على النت عرفت الخطا
لك مني كل التقدير


----------



## rwmam (6 مارس 2009)

وهذه تجربه عساها تنجح
لماذا لاتظهر الصوره وقد طبقت كل شي مثل ما اوضحت انت يا استاذنا ابو الحلول


----------



## rwmam (6 مارس 2009)




----------



## مصابيح الهدى (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير




​


----------



## ياسر لاشين (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا للمشرف الغالى ابو الحلول


----------



## Abo Fares (6 مارس 2009)

مشكورين جميعاً زملائي، بارك الله بكم، ووفقنا وإياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه من القول والعمل الصالح.. 

تقبلوا جميعاً تحيــــــاتي..​


نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> 
> شكرا اخي محمد على الشرح بارك الله فيك و زادك علما و نفعنا بك على الدوام
> سنقوم بالتجربة على هده المشاركنة و نتمنى ان تكون ناجحة و فعلا انه حل احسن من عملية التحميل التي كنا نتبعها..جازاك الله خيرا
> ...





هدية لطيفة مقبولة أختي نور، شكراً جزيلاً لك :84:
​


----------



## eng.amani (6 مارس 2009)

طريقة رائعه جدا جدا لو كنت اعرفها منذ زمن لما عانيت في مواضيعي 
صور كانت تبدو رائعه تظهر عندي ولايراها الاعضاء 
طيب ممكن نفس الكلام نطبقه على الصورة لو كانت في بريدي الكتروني 
بجد موضوع رائع وسنحتفل بالفعل بالصور بس اكيد احلى من الصورة التي تم الشرح عليها 

:d

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ​


----------



## Abo Fares (6 مارس 2009)

rwmam قال:


>


 
أهلاً أستاذي العزيز.. نتيجتك:

1- سقوط في الامتحان 3 مرات، ونجاح في المرة الرابعة
2- لوم مدرس المادة قبل التأكد من الدراسة الجيدة
3- النجاح مع شهادة تقدير للاستدراك 

هههههههه ، طبعاً أمازحك في ذلك، بارك الله بك..

تقبل تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## Abo Fares (6 مارس 2009)

eng.amani قال:


> طريقة رائعه جدا جدا لو كنت اعرفها منذ زمن لما عانيت في مواضيعي
> صور كانت تبدو رائعه تظهر عندي ولايراها الاعضاء
> طيب ممكن نفس الكلام نطبقه على الصورة لو كانت في بريدي الكتروني
> بجد موضوع رائع وسنحتفل بالفعل بالصور بس اكيد احلى من الصورة التي تم الشرح عليها
> ...


 
أهلاً أختي أماني.. إذاً ننتظر الصور في موضوع الإنجلش هههههه

لم أجرب استخدام صورة من الإيمــيل، ولكني أعتقد نجاحها، إذ أن العملية نفسها، استخدام صورة مرفوعة مسبقاً 

تقبلي تحيـــــاتي..
​


----------



## Abo Fares (6 مارس 2009)

ayman قال:


> ما زالت الصور لم تظهر عندي (صور المشرف فقط ! ) يبدو انها مشفرة
> على الرغم من استخدامي اكثر من متصفح لرؤيتها
> متصفحي الاساسي هو flock l10n


 
أهلاً أخي أيمن.. ولكن المشكلة في الطالب هذه المره هههههه، إذ أني استفسرت من المهندس حسان، وهو في قطر أيضاً، وقد استطاع مشاهدة الصور المضافة في المرة الثانية، علماً أنه لم يستطع مشاهدة الصور المضافة مسبقاً  

تقبل تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## eng.amani (6 مارس 2009)




----------



## eng.amani (6 مارس 2009)

لم تظهر الصورة .......


----------



## Abo Fares (6 مارس 2009)

eng.amani قال:


> ​







eng.amani قال:


> لم تظهر الصورة .......


 
:81:

:70: :70: :70:

يجب أن تظهر، فما هي إلا نسخ الصورة الموجودة مسبقاً على النت... استفيدي من تجربة الأخ rwmam في الصفحة السابقة من هذا الموضوع.. 

طيب ممكن أن يكون السبب أنك لم تحذفي //:http الموجودة مسبقاً، فتكررت وفشلت العملية.. معقول؟؟ 

تأكدي من اتباع الخطوات.. ​


----------



## المختار الأبيض (6 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك مشرفنا (أبو الحلول) ... مزيدا من الإبداع و إليكم هذه الصورة بعد التجربة ... 










 http://image.arabseyes.com/image-562


----------



## eng.amani (6 مارس 2009)

Great​


----------



## المختار الأبيض (6 مارس 2009)

أخي المشرف : أبو الحلول .. لقد إتبعت الخطوات التي قدمتها في شرح عملية رفع الصور خطوة خطوة و كما لاحظتم لم تظهر الصورة في مشاركتي السابقة .. ها هي محاولة ثانية و هي صورة لطاووس أبيض !!





​ 

http://image.arabseyes.com/files/thumbs/d95d93997.jpg


:16:


----------



## Abo Fares (6 مارس 2009)

eng.amani قال:


> Great​


 
Good Student

:20: :20: :20:​


----------



## Abo Fares (6 مارس 2009)

المختار الأبيض قال:


> بارك الله فيك مشرفنا (أبو الحلول) ... مزيدا من الإبداع و إليكم هذه الصورة بعد التجربة ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


المختار الأبيض قال:


> أخي المشرف : أبو الحلول .. لقد إتبعت الخطوات التي قدمتها في شرح عملية رفع الصور خطوة خطوة و كما لاحظتم لم تظهر الصورة في مشاركتي السابقة .. ها هي محاولة ثانية و هي صورة لطاووس أبيض !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
أهلاً بالمختار الأبيض.. شكراً جزيلاً لك.. 

أرى أن التجربة الثانية نجحت، وسأجرب أنا بنفس صورتك التي لم تنجح معك..






أرى أن الصورة قد ظهرت 

ربما المشكلة في عدم نسخ الرابط بالكامل..

تقبل تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## eng.w (6 مارس 2009)




----------



## eng.w (6 مارس 2009)

هيييييييييييييييييي
نجحت
شكرا يا اخوان
لو بيدي اسبح بهذا المي 
هههههههه


----------



## سنا الأمل (6 مارس 2009)

اشكرك اخي الكريم على المعلومات المهمة والصور كلها طلعت عندي و الحمد لله


----------



## العقاب الهرم (6 مارس 2009)

شكـــــرا ابو الحلول


----------



## عاشقة تراب الأقصى (6 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي المشرف المهندس أبو الحلول على هذا الحل السريع ,,,

وهذه هي النتيجة ....


----------



## م زياد حسن (6 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومة


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (6 مارس 2009)

ابو الحلول يا فنان الصورة طلعت بالالوان تسلم ايدك يا عمونا 

:79: :5:

:16:​


----------



## حمزهههههه (6 مارس 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا مشرفنا العزيز


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (7 مارس 2009)

ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررانع بورك فيك 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## حبيب العلم (7 مارس 2009)

شكراً لك يا مشرفنا الهمام

وهذه هي النتيجة




​


----------



## المختار الأبيض (7 مارس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً بالمختار الأبيض.. شكراً جزيلاً لك.. ​
> أرى أن التجربة الثانية نجحت، وسأجرب أنا بنفس صورتك التي لم تنجح معك..​
> 
> 
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك مشرفنا (أبو الحلول ) على المرور و قد عرفت الآن المشكلة في عدم ظهور الصورة حيث أنني استخدمت في التجربة الأولى الرابط التالي و هو غير مناسب : 
_http://image.arabseyes.com/image-562_

و الرابط الصحيح من خلال استخدام خصائص على الصورة في تجربتك هو :
http://image.arabseyes.com/files/images/c9e862994.jpg

و إليك نتيجة محاولتي الجديدة للصورة التي لم تظهر في محاولة سابقة ...:15:


----------



## سيد طه محمد (7 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا بشمهندس على الشرح السهل و الجميل


----------



## ميس الانشائية (7 مارس 2009)

حيل حلوة وبسيطة شكرااااااااا على التوضيح 
هسة هم ارجع اجربها واشوف تحياتي


----------



## rwmam (7 مارس 2009)

هذه حدائق بابل ( الجنائن المعلقه ) وفيها نرى الحس المعماري للمهندس البابلي 
هديه للاستاذ ابو الحلول وكل الاعضاء


----------



## تولين1989 (7 مارس 2009)

نشكرك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## Abo Fares (7 مارس 2009)

rwmam قال:


> هذه حدائق بابل ( الجنائن المعلقه ) وفيها نرى الحس المعماري للمهندس البابلي
> هديه للاستاذ ابو الحلول وكل الاعضاء


 
مشكور أخي م. rwmam ، هدية لطيفة ومقبولة.. بارك الله فيك..​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (7 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائع 
والشرح وافي

والصور موضحة نفسها بالخطوات

حقيقي اخي العزيز ابو الحلول

انت ابو الحلول فعليا


دمت بكل خير


----------



## Abo Fares (7 مارس 2009)

نهر النيييل قال:


> موضوع رائع
> والشرح وافي
> 
> والصور موضحة نفسها بالخطوات
> ...


 
مشكور مشرفنا العزيز.. ومشكورين جميعاً.. لا أريد سوى الدعاء في ظهر الغيب.. 

تقبلوا جميعاً تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## اراس الكردي (8 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك مشرفنا القدير


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (8 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (8 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا لك ابو الحلول على هذه الفكرة اتمنى فقط انو يمشي الحال معي ساحاول رفع احدى صور النيت ولكن كيف برفع الصور الاخرى فمشكلتي الاساسية في الصور فمثلا ان استعملت الفوتوشوب واردت تنزيله لا افلح 

ارايت لم انجح رغم ان الخطوة جد بسيطة


----------



## Abo Fares (8 مارس 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم شكرا لك ابو الحلول على هذه الفكرة اتمنى فقط انو يمشي الحال معي ساحاول رفع احدى صور النيت ولكن كيف برفع الصور الاخرى فمشكلتي الاساسية في الصور فمثلا ان استعملت الفوتوشوب واردت تنزيله لا افلح
> 
> ارايت لم انجح رغم ان الخطوة جد بسيطة


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

أهلاً أختي فاطمة، بارك الله بك.. 

بالنسبة لهذه العملية، يجب أن تنجح، وأعتقد أن سبب فشلها هو عدم نسخ الرابط بالكامل، والله أعلم.. 

بالنسبة لرفع الصور على النت، استخدمت برنامجين، ولكن للأسف البرنامجين أصابهما فيروساً.. لذا لجأت إلى الموقع الأصلي الذي عليه يتم الرفع من قبل البرنامجين، وهو:
http://www.imageshack.us/
يمكن رفع الصور عليه.. 

تقبلي تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا ً جزيلا ً على هذا التوضيح


----------



## مهموم اليمن (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا للاخ ابو الحلول 
اعجبتنى مشاركتك اتمنى منك المزيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد
عبد الله


----------



## رياح الزبيدي (8 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا....والله لو تعرف ما مقدار حاجتي الى هذا الموضوع عندي مشاريع نفذتها واريد ان اريكم اياها لكن لا اعرف لكن الان وبفضلكم ساريكم اياها


----------



## Abo Fares (8 مارس 2009)

رياح الزبيدي قال:


> مشكووووووووور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا....والله لو تعرف ما مقدار حاجتي الى هذا الموضوع عندي مشاريع نفذتها واريد ان اريكم اياها لكن لا اعرف لكن الان وبفضلكم ساريكم اياها


 
أهلاً أختي الكريمة، بارك الله فيك..​ 
هذه الطريقة هي فقط للصور الموجودة مسبقاً على النت، أما الصور التي عندك على جهاز الكومبيوتر، فيمكنك الاستفادة من الموضوع التالي:
شرح طريقة رفع الصور في المشاركات ‏(




12345 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)​ 
كما يمكن الاستفادة من المواضيع التالية لأمور أخرى في الملتقى:
طريقة إرفاق ورفع الملفات ضمن المشاركات في الملتقى ‏(



12345 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 
شرح طريقة التبليغ عن المشاركات السيئة ‏(



12345 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)​ 
مع تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## عبد الله فهد (8 مارس 2009)

هذا ما طهر من الصورة نشكر ابو الحلول


----------



## Abo Fares (8 مارس 2009)

عبد الله فهد قال:


> هذا ما طهر من الصورة نشكر ابو الحلول


 
ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

جرب مرة تانية  ​


----------



## رائد الأحمد (9 مارس 2009)

[://www.arab-eng.org/vb/images/editor/insertimage.gifQUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## ciemo87 (9 مارس 2009)

*رااااااااااائع*

والله مشكور جدا يا اخ ابو الحلول وبارك الله فيك وبارك لك وتستحق هذا الاسم بجدارة والله انا كانت هذه مشكلة كبيرة بالنسبة لي بس مش بعد قرأة موضوع ابو الحلول:14:


----------



## aljafry (9 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااا


----------



## انس محمد الحسن (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا المهنس ابو الحلول وانت دايما تتحفنا بالمفيد وللك مزيدا من التقدم


----------



## انس محمد الحسن (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا المهندس ابو الحلول وانت دايما تتحفنا بالمفيد وللك مزيدا من التقدم


----------



## alaanabil (9 مارس 2009)

طريقة سهله جدا وابسط بكتير من غيرها شكرا جدا على المجهود


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 مارس 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم شكرا لك ابو الحلول على هذه الفكرة اتمنى فقط انو يمشي الحال معي ساحاول رفع احدى صور النيت ولكن كيف برفع الصور الاخرى فمشكلتي الاساسية في الصور فمثلا ان استعملت الفوتوشوب واردت تنزيله لا افلح
> 
> ارايت لم انجح رغم ان الخطوة جد بسيطة http://www.wibweb.info/fond-ecran/eau-mer/ecran-mer



ألأخت فاطمة
الرابط غير كامل فهذا ما وضعتيه فى الرابط - لا يحتوى اسم ملف الصورة
بالنسبة للفوتو شوب أرجو ملاحظة أن حفظ الصورة فقط لا يضمن ظهورها على النت فكل هذه البرامج تحفظ الصور بطريقة خاصة لحفظ كل المعلومات لتى يرغب البرنامج فى حفظها لتمكن المستخدم من أداء وظائف متنوعة ما الصور التى توضع على النت يجب أن تكون من الأنواع
gif للصور المتحركة
jpg للصور الطبيعية 
png للرسومات و الصور ذات الألوان المحدودة والخلفيات الشفافة

أما بالقى الأنواع فلا تعطى نفس الجودة مع حجم ملف صغير لذا يجب أن تتأكدى أولا من حفظها بأحدى هذه النسق قبل رفعها


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (10 مارس 2009)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> ألأخت فاطمة
> الرابط غير كامل فهذا ما وضعتيه فى الرابط - لا يحتوى اسم ملف الصورة
> بالنسبة للفوتو شوب أرجو ملاحظة أن حفظ الصورة فقط لا يضمن ظهورها على النت فكل هذه البرامج تحفظ الصور بطريقة خاصة لحفظ كل المعلومات لتى يرغب البرنامج فى حفظها لتمكن المستخدم من أداء وظائف متنوعة ما الصور التى توضع على النت يجب أن تكون من الأنواع
> gif للصور المتحركة
> ...


شكرا لك اخي على هذه التوضيحات لكن فيما يخص الرابط لقد اخذته كله ولم تظهر الصورة واما عن حفظ ملف الفوتوشوب فانا احفظه ك jpg للصور الطبيعية ورغم ذلك يظهر اطار صغير وعندما انقل للمنتدى لا ارى شيئ


----------



## kanoza (10 مارس 2009)

*مشكور*

شكرا لك على الطريقة الرائعة والبسيطة والشرح المبسط 
​


----------



## SALAR2005 (10 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو امامه (10 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم: اسم على مسمى يا أبو الحلول..الصور واضحة و لله الحمد و ما من مشكلة.جزاك الله خيراً.و دمتم.


----------



## المهندس ناصح (10 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي الشرح الرائع


----------



## المهندسه ليى (10 مارس 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك
تحياتي,,


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (10 مارس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> ​
> لم أجرب استخدام صورة من الإيمــيل، ولكني أعتقد نجاحها، إذ أن العملية نفسها، استخدام صورة مرفوعة مسبقاً ​
> تقبلي تحيـــــاتي..​


 

أخي بعض الصور في الإيميل غير مرفوعة مسبقاً ، لذلك لا تظهر بهذه الطريقة كل صور ال***** 
أنا جربت ذلك ، ربما نحتاج لإعادة رفع الصور 


شكراً جزيلاً لك 

ظهرت الصور من المرة الثانية ، أما المجموعة الأولى فلم تظهر


----------



## Abo Fares (10 مارس 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> أخي بعض الصور في الإيميل غير مرفوعة مسبقاً ، لذلك لا تظهر بهذه الطريقة كل صور ال*****
> أنا جربت ذلك ، ربما نحتاج لإعادة رفع الصور
> 
> 
> ...


 
أهلاً أختي (إنسانة من تراب).. الله يعطيكي العافية..

بالنسبة للصور، أعتقد أن الموقع الذي تم عليه الرفع للمجموعة الأولى محجوب في بعض البلدان.. 

أما بالنسبة لصور الإيميل، فهي مرفوعة مسبقاً على النت، من قال غير ذلك؟؟؟؟ 
(خبريني عنو هههه) (j/k)

هي مرفوعة على النت، وانا جربت الطريقة، ومشي الحال الحمدلله.. 

تقبلي تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (10 مارس 2009)

ما بتظهر معي كل الصور الموجودة بالبريد الالكتروني ، دائماً أحاول استخدام روابطها وتظهر (x)

وحتى نسخ ولصق ما نفع


----------



## Abo Fares (10 مارس 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> ما بتظهر معي كل الصور الموجودة بالبريد الالكتروني ، دائماً أحاول استخدام روابطها وتظهر (x)
> 
> وحتى نسخ ولصق ما نفع


 
لا... نسخ ولصق، غلط.. 

أنا تظهر عندي الصور عند استخدامها من الإيمـيل، واستطاع م. محيي مشاهدة بعضاً منها..

أجبت على تساؤلك في موضوع have a good weekend
​


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (10 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.عبد (11 مارس 2009)

طريقة رائعه جداا وتوفر الوقت والجهد


مشكووووور يا مشرفنا العزيز على هذه الابداعات المتتاليه


----------



## نيبال نادل (11 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الشرح وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abdolkadr (11 مارس 2009)

طريقة حلوة وانا دايما استخدمها


----------



## ادور (11 مارس 2009)

مشكور ررررررررررررررررررررر لك وكل التقدم


----------



## طالب الهندسة (12 مارس 2009)

الله يخليك ذخر لامة المسلمين


----------



## odwan (12 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الشرح الوافي الكافي والله أسأل التوفيق للجميع


----------



## كلام الزهور (12 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي ابو الحلوح
الشرح بالصور لم يظهر ولكن الشرح الاخر مفيد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
تقبل مروري


----------



## Abo Fares (13 مارس 2009)

كلام الزهور قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي ابو الحلوح
> الشرح بالصور لم يظهر ولكن الشرح الاخر مفيد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> تقبل مروري


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

غريب :81: لازم تطلع الصور، على الأقل المجموعة التانية :87:

بالمناسبة، أبو الحلول، مو أبو الحلوح :7:

مع تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (14 مارس 2009)

الطريقة اكثر من رائعه وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## سامي خال (14 مارس 2009)

*مشكور ررررررررررررررررررررر لك وكل التقدم*​


----------



## فاتح روما (14 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم


----------



## med89 (14 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي ونفع بك الامة


----------



## محمد جابر عبود (17 مارس 2009)

:57:جزاكم الله خيرا:55:


----------



## نورالبغداديه (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا للمشرف أبو الحلول على الشرح:56:


----------



## ريان ساد (18 مارس 2009)




----------



## ريان ساد (18 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## زينة ال (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكراًعلى الموضوع


----------



## منجة (20 مارس 2009)

مع جزيل الشكر .
جميع الصور تظهر بوضوح


----------



## safa aldin (20 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي الشرح الممتاز


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخي علي هذا الشرح المفصل المفيد.


----------



## وليد الثرواني (21 مارس 2009)

_بارك الله بك أخي العزيز... مع محبتي لكم_


----------



## ياسر سمير (21 مارس 2009)

كلام طيب وبسيط انشاء الله وتحياتي


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (22 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## التواتي (25 مارس 2009)

شكرا للتوضيح .... بوركت


----------



## eng.amani (26 مارس 2009)

ابو الحلول 


ماذا لو كانت الصورة على جهازي واود اضافتها على صفحة الملتقى بمعنى اني لم احضرها من موقع انترنت 
جربت ان افتحها من جهازي باستخدام الانترنت ولكن لم تنفع الطريقة اذ ان الرابط الذي اجده كعنوان للصورة لا ينفع


----------



## Ayman (26 مارس 2009)

eng.amani قال:


> ابو الحلول
> 
> 
> ماذا لو كانت الصورة على جهازي واود اضافتها على صفحة الملتقى بمعنى اني لم احضرها من موقع انترنت
> جربت ان افتحها من جهازي باستخدام الانترنت ولكن لم تنفع الطريقة اذ ان الرابط الذي اجده كعنوان للصورة لا ينفع




السلام عليكم
هذا موضوع اخر فصله الاخ ابو الحلول سابقا ...راجعي المشاركة رقم 82 في نفس الموضوع


----------



## eng.amani (26 مارس 2009)

اشكرك اخي الكريم 

وع فكرة اكتشفت ذلك ... بتحميل الصورة نفسها بواسطة موقع تحميل ثم اخذ عنوانها


----------



## السيد نور الدين (27 مارس 2009)

زاك الله كل الخير علي الايضاح


----------



## احمد عامر111 (27 مارس 2009)

جـــــــزاك الله خير وزادك من علمـه بما ينفع الناس


----------



## مزيونة عمان (27 مارس 2009)

فديت الصوره والله
هههه
مشكور ع مجهودك الاكثــــــــــــــــــر من رائع 
يسلموووووووو عيني


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (28 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك اخي
ولكني لم اتمكن من تنزيل بهذه الطريقه هل هنالك نوع معين من برامج الصور؟


----------



## Abo Fares (28 مارس 2009)

أسمهان قنديل قال:


> شكرا لك اخي
> ولكني لم اتمكن من تنزيل بهذه الطريقه هل هنالك نوع معين من برامج الصور؟


 
أهلاً اختي.. 

يمكن الاستفادة من أي صورة مرفوعة مسبقاً على النت.. 

المشكلة تكمن أحياناً في الصور الموجودة في الإيـميل، فإن كانت الصور مرفقة في الإيـميل، لا تنجح هذه العملية التي تم شرحها في هذا الموضوع، أما إن كانت الصور مرفوعة على النت ومنسوخة وملصقة في الإيـميل، عندها يمكن الاستفادة منها.. 

لرفع الصور الموجودة على الجهاز عندك (غير المرفوعة مسبقاً على النت)، يمكن الاستفادة من موقع رفع الصور الشهير، وهو:
www.imageshack.us
يتم رفع الصورة، ومن ثم نسخ الرابط المباشر (direct link)، ولصقه في النافذة المفتوحة عند الضغط على أيقونة (إدراج صورة) الموجودة أعلى المشاركة.. 

مع تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## blackhorse (30 مارس 2009)

بجد موضوع جامد مشكور اخى وبارك الل فيك


----------



## moustafa afify (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك ياأخى وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك (بالتوفيق)


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (31 مارس 2009)

نور الله قلبك بالإيمان ..كما نورت لي معرفة الطريقة لأول مرة ..ووفرت لى عناء ووقت.

أشهد انك ابو الحلول.


----------



## Abo Fares (31 مارس 2009)

جلال ثابت الأغبري قال:


> نور الله قلبك بالإيمان ..كما نورت لي معرفة الطريقة لأول مرة ..ووفرت لى عناء ووقت.
> 
> أشهد انك ابو الحلول.


 
مشكوووووور أخي جلال.. بارك الله بك بالجميع  

لكم جميعاً تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## اكرم تويج (1 أبريل 2009)

نجحت ولكن ممكن تساعدوني حول كيف نقل الصوره العاديه من الصورالمخزونه بالحاسبه الى الملتقى؟


----------



## Abo Fares (1 أبريل 2009)

اكرم تويج قال:


> نجحت ولكن ممكن تساعدوني حول كيف نقل الصوره العاديه من الصورالمخزونه بالحاسبه الى الملتقى؟


 
تفضل أخي 








شرح طريقة رفع الصور في المشاركات ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 

مع تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## Abo Fares (1 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> تفضل أخي
> 
> 
> 
> ...




هي تلك الطرق المتبعة.. للأسف مركز رفع الملفات في الملتقى متوقف مؤقتاً، وبرامج رفع الصور أصابتها الفيروسات :80: ، لذا يمكنك الاستفادة من مواقع الرفع على النت، ومنها هذا الموقع الشهير:

www.imageshack.us

مع تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## eng abdallah (1 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووور أخي أبا الحلول


----------



## الزهرة المنكسرة (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## ميرا1985 (3 أبريل 2009)

يعطيكم الف عافية
ومشكوريين


----------



## طالب هن مد (3 أبريل 2009)




----------



## طالب هن مد (3 أبريل 2009)




----------



## ahmedibrah (5 أبريل 2009)

معلومات رائعة جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز


----------



## سمر الكيالي (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا---طريقة سهلة فعلا لرفع الصور--الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ||refoo|| (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عاشق السهر (28 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه اخي الكريم


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (23 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدا جدا وجاري التجريب





أخي الكريم سؤال مهم جدا لو حابب ارفق الصورة بنفس الطريقة ولكن من جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بي فما هي الطريقة أرجو أن تتكرم عليا بالرد


----------



## MOURAD1980 (23 يناير 2011)

MERCI bien mais voila le résultat


----------



## MOURAD1980 (23 يناير 2011)

Thx but that there are a bp
see the results of my work


----------



## MOURAD1980 (23 يناير 2011)

OHHH fantastic 
that work at least.....


----------



## MOURAD1980 (23 يناير 2011)

looka other photo
it's not me


----------



## Abo Fares (23 يناير 2011)

حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف قال:


> أخي الكريم سؤال مهم جدا لو حابب ارفق الصورة بنفس الطريقة ولكن من جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بي فما هي الطريقة أرجو أن تتكرم عليا بالرد



أهلاً أخي الكريم.. 

يمكنك الاطلاع على المواضيع في الرابط التالي، ربما تفيدك:

*إعـــــــلان*: كيفية استخدام أدوات الملتقى >>> المشاركة في الملتقى والتعامل مع المواضيع

تحياتي لك وللجميع..​


----------



## الجوريه الحمراء (23 يناير 2011)

شكرا لمجهودك الرائع
تحياتي


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (23 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (24 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## zzaghal (24 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا

ولكن بعض الصفحات يكون فيها حماية بحيث يتم تعطيل خاصية (النقر بالزر الأيمن)


----------



## ST.ENG (24 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------

